# Powertec + Wolverine FTW



## bobasaurus

That's a nice-looking grinder setup. I have one of the woodcraft slow grinders, which are now discontinued… it looks identical to this except for the label, so I bet the chinese factory just rebranded it and started selling through Amazon. Mine is a fantastic tool and gets used for lots of tasks. I'm sure yours will serve you well. The stock tool rests are terrible, so your wolverine rest will be a great improvement.


----------



## garyprott

I have a slow speed grinder with the Wolverine tool rest. I love it. I think you will too. Lie Nielsen tools are to die for. Enjoy.


----------



## Spur

Thanks for the review fettler. I saw this one at nearly half the price of the delta on amazon, and was torn on whether to get it or not because it was lacking in reviews.


----------



## Roadmaster

Coincidentally I just received the same grinder from Amazon this week, though I haven't unboxed it. I got the same price you did. I chose this model because I was looking for the Woodcraft model that I've seen in many high-end wood turning videos. (For instance, I spotted one in a David Marks video.) Learning that they were discontinued, I searched high and low for something comparable and this Powertec looks darn near identical. I don't have a Wolverine tool rest at this point, but I'm looking forward to using the grinder. (The lathe arrives here later in the month!)


----------



## Fettler

I tried to buy the woodcraft grinder before getting this one. An employee of Woodcraft Seattle mentioned they had some production quality issues and once those issues are resolved they will be carrying the grinders again. They've been expecting them to be back in stock for while but so far it hasn't come to fruition.


----------

